# Have you seen this???



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Going through Unitronics webpage I stumbled across a video titled "*Unitronic Chipped MK4 2.5L 5c big turbo*"

me >>> :what:

I asked Lavi @ Uni and this is what he had to say...



[email protected] said:


> yup! MKIV 2.5 swap with a BT kit... not sure but makes alot of power, car is animal tq the whole way through!


without further ado...


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

saw that car last year at waterfest, it can do some sick burnouts, i think it also won in the burnout contest not sure tho


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

The video put a  on my face. Unitronics seems to really be on the ball the last couple of months so :thumbup: to them


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> The video put a  on my face. Unitronics seems to really be on the ball the last couple of months so :thumbup: to them


same here. i have had extensive talks with uni's dealers and a couple of guys inside uitronic as well...

as always, awesome people, amazing products.

i have a hypothesis when it comes to cars. judge the makers based on their DD.
if the mech's car isnt "touched" he cant touch mine.

and i must say, unitronic's are more than able to do ANYTHING to my daily.

just do some research, and you'll see:

Lavi, Alex, Mike Z.

btw, all 3 are KEY in the development of the rabbit turbo AWD... i belive you can find more info on facebook.

so, props again to unitronic.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Another Unitronic 2.5 turbo!*

Unitronic! Dudes!!  Are you planning on making conversion turbo cup car kits or something? 

Because you are tempting us with all these turbo 2.5 's you are cranking out.


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW.. So correct me if im wrong.. The 2.5 5cylinder will fit in a MK4??? Will it fit in a MK3??


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

opzrabbit17 said:


> WOW.. So correct me if im wrong.. The 2.5 5cylinder will fit in a MK4??? Will it fit in a MK3??


It has been swapped into a MkI, so a MkIII should have plenty of space.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nls did a switch to a mk1


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

don't see what was cool about that video...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

LampyB said:


> don't see what was cool about that video...


A big turbo 2.5L inline 5 stuffed into a mk4...


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

~kInG~ said:


> A big turbo 2.5L inline 5 stuffed into a mk4...


I have to agree with LampyB, I don't see anything really awesome in the video either. I am a fan of swaps and uni, but we don't get to see the motor. We don't get to see the turbo install. The car does a burnout that the stock motor could have done. Since the car isn't moving with any kind of speed you can't tell what kind of power it has.

I want to see a new video that shows the swap. It should have either an incar shot of acceleration or maybe some high speed passes.

Oh and I want to hear the exhaust.:thumbup:


----------

